# emerge fail System kann keine Java virtual machine erstellen

## Acronis

Hi,

leider ist es mir seit ein paar Wochen nicht mehr möglich Programme zu installieren, die anscheinend die Java Virtual Machine benötigen.

Es tritt bei folgenden getesteten Programmen auf:

dev-java/antlr

dev-libs/cyrus-sasl

Die Installation bricht immer mit folgender Fehlermeldung ab:

```
Error occurred during initialization of VM

Could not reserve enough space for object heap

Could not create the Java virtual machine.
```

Habe bereits zusätzlich 500MB Swap eingerichtet, doch brachte dies auch nicht den gewünschten Erfolg. Installiert ist sun-jdk-1.6.0.16

Hat jemand eine Idee woran es liegen könnte? 

Vielen Dank in voraus!

----------

## Acronis

ok, hat sich jetzt erledigt...

```
emerge blackdown-jdk

vi /etc/java-config-2/build/jdk.conf
```

folgendes hinzufügen

```
*=blackdown-jdk
```

remergen

----------

